# Crazy Hunter Pro C watering two sections at once



## jimmerpro (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi. My silly Hunter Pro C is now watering two sections at time. 
When section 7 (flower-bed drip) runs, also section 4 (side-yard sprinklers) run. 
It's a mess because the drip runs so long the side sprinklers go way to long. 
I reset by shutting off power, pulling module out, and putting back in. Power on. Hitting the reset button. That actually fixes the problems for a couple weeks or just a few days. 
Any idea what I need to permanently fix it? 
thanks!
Jim


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

jimmerpro said:


> Any idea what I need to permanently fix it?


Oh no, I'm triggered. Here comes a rant...

Throw the Pro C in the garbage. I should make a video when I finally ditch mine with extreme prejudice. I bet I can get at least 30 to 40 yards distance using my old Mizuno 5 iron.

I'm a huge fan of most Hunter products, but their Pro C controller was overpriced garbage. I think it was discontinued (and good riddance) last year. I can't believe Hunter had the gall to market such a lousy product for 17 years. It reflects so badly on their company! The two Pro C's I tried (over 18 months!) were very poorly designed and buggy. Neither worked correctly out of the box. I eventually just gave up and run the Pro C manually as needed. Even then, I watch it like a hawk.

*Mind you I'm a computer engineer*. It's just not difficult to design a basic irrigation controller that's reliable and easy to use. While I don't know anything about Rainbird controllers, why would they be any better? Maybe I'm just cynical, but I doubt either irrigation company has a permanent electrical engineering staff. I'm confident they farm out all their electronic products to outside firms who don't have a dog in the fight. They meet the specs set by Hunter or Rainbird, get paid, then walk away.

My best advice is to abandon the old-school "dumb" controllers and get a modern "smart" controller. Buy directly from the company who actually design and market the product and have strong capitalistic incentives for it to be reliable and easy to use. The surprise is that "Smart" controllers are not significantly more expensive than the old-school "dumb" controllers from Big Irrigation.

Lots of folks here use Rachio, while I recently got a Rainmachine Touch HD-12 (it's more prettier!). I haven't installed the RainMachine yet so I can't give a review. But If my Rainmachine turns out to be a dud, then I'll report that in the forum and go get a Rachio to try out. In any case, these new controllers are the future, especially with network access being a no-brainer. So you may want to research and shop around.

Okay, sorry about that. Rant over. I do feel better though. Stuipid Pro C.


----------



## jimmerpro (Sep 17, 2019)

Love your rant! So I bought a Rachio on Prime Day a few years ago and just was too lazy to install (leave well enough alone). You motivated me. I got it installed within an hour. Everything is working great now.
Thanks!!!
Jim


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Ugh. Now I have to get off my butt and install the Rainmachine. Thanks...(grumble, mumble).

Seriously, I'm glad you had a new controller handy.


----------

